# I'm Austin Lawrence, nice to meet you all!



## Austin Lawrence (Jan 29, 2013)

I joined VI 90-something days ago, but only recently got the time to finally be putting an effort into it.

Well then, I guess i should introduce myself officially, my name is Austin Lawrence, I'm a composer for media, ( otherwise wouldn't be here obviously) 

I've scored around 40 projects or so now, feature, short, animation, etc.. I'm self taught, like Mr. Zimmer is ( which is great to know that is can be done!)... pretty much write music any chance I get. Or I'll grab a book, do some research, learning is a hobby of mine.

I've been writing music for about 2 and a half years now, started on the guitar, followed by violin then piano. (self taught on those too)

I do have a website, souncloud and youtube page, which I'll list for those interested in hearing what I do / write

http://soundtrackstudios.weebly.com/index.html

http://www.youtube.com/user/FilmScoreFanatic1?feature=watch (http://www.youtube.com/user/FilmScoreFa ... ture=watch)

https://soundcloud.com/austinlawrencecomposer


I'll just throw this out here, my goal as a composer is to win multiple Oscars, Grammys, Globes, etc. I'm not doing this as a hobby, I'm devoting all my attention to composing. That's part of my goals and somehow I'm going to make it happen. 


I hope to be good friends with you guys here, I look forward to digitally meeting you!

Best Regards,

Austin Lawrence


----------



## Walid F. (Jan 29, 2013)

A late welcome to you then :D!


----------



## Austin Lawrence (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you! Happy to be here.


----------

